

List of 1,897 websites using Ruby on Rails' CookieStore for session management - RailsResearch
http://maverickblogging.com/list-of-websites-using-ruby-on-rails-cookiestore-for-session-management/

======
RailsResearch
One of the questions asked in the previous thread
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6545923](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6545923))
is "Who is using CookieStore?"

Well, here is a partial list.

